# Drainage abdominal wall/extraperitoneal abscess



## Trendale (May 13, 2008)

Hi,
Can someone verify if the appropriate code to use for drainage abdominal wall/extraperitoneal abscess is 49020? The physcian collected fluid, the wound was packed open.


----------



## cmartin (May 22, 2008)

I don't think so - it sounds as though this abscess may have been in the subq, fascia or muscular layers, which MIGHT make it a 10061 or a 20005 - can't really say without more info.
C.Martin, CPC-GENSG


----------



## haadi (May 23, 2008)

49020 IS CORRECT, AS PER THE GOLDEN RULE IF THE CODE IS PRESENT IN THE BODY SYSTEM THAN ALWAYS GO FOR THAT, LOOK AT THE CDR OF 49020

WHICH SAYS: The physician makes an open abdominal or flank incision (laparotomy) to gain access to the peritoneal cavity. The peritoneum is explored and the abscess or isolated area of peritoneal inflammation is identified. The abscess is incised and drained.

HOPE THIS HELPS.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Feb 13, 2014)

49020 is for peritoneum.............extraperitoneum is outside the peritoneal space. I would look at integ or m/s


----------

